# A nice way to mix two of my hobbys



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Found this wile searchung for info on my 7 1/2 gauge railroad project. Nice way to mix that, plus my lawnmower hobbys together. 


http://iprr.topcities.com/rail/mower.htm


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How much track do you need to lay to do the entire yard?:lmao:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Might be a good time to start scrounging the materials to put together a backyard foundry............I bet it sure would prove very usefull in a backyard RR environment......You work in auto service so you may be able to get lots of scrap alum parts, as well as cast iron..........easy to do, and it would open up another whole world of making items you could use.........couplers, wheels etc etc............

I cast a set of 4 driver wheels, and a few other odds and ends out of cast iron for a fellow in Utah, that was making a backyard RR. I should have kept a spare casting around to use as a pattern  

Those weights used on treadmill motors have been turned down on a lathe to make regular wheels out of. Seen a website somewhere that this guy used them for that purpose as he did not have a means to cast what he wanted, and he had access to a lot of used treadmill motor flywheels.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Been thinking of that CM. Would make some things easy. Just got to be on the lookout


----------

